# TC Modifier



## maryawinfield04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am getting a little confused with this modifier. A patient was sent to a radiology center and I know for the provider to generate a report it's a 26 modifier but if they own the equipment are we billing the global code or the procedure code with the TC for technical component? I know this can only be billed in a facility and the provider office should never bill it?>>


----------



## armen (Dec 19, 2011)

maryawinfield04 said:


> I am getting a little confused with this modifier. A patient was sent to a radiology center and I know for the provider to generate a report it's a 26 modifier but if they own the equipment are we billing the global code or the procedure code with the TC for technical component? I know this can only be billed in a facility and the provider office should never bill it?>>



I would say if you are getting only the film and your doctor is writing the report then you would bill the code with 26. But if you getting the report + film, you can not bill it.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 19, 2011)

maryawinfield04 said:


> I am getting a little confused with this modifier. A patient was sent to a radiology center and I know for the provider to generate a report it's a 26 modifier but if they own the equipment are we billing the global code or the procedure code with the TC for technical component? I know this can only be billed in a facility and the provider office should never bill it?>>



If you own the equipment and you provide the official written radiology report (not a line in the progress note) The you use the code with no modifier.
If you do not own the equipment but you are the one providing the official radiology report (it is not being reported by the radiologist) then you may bill with the 26 modifier
If you own the equipment but send the film out to be read by a radiologist then you bill with the TC
If you do not own the equipment and the radiologist provides a written radiology report and the film is sent to your physician then you may include your physicians interpretation as part of the MDM for the patient encounter.


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Dec 19, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> If you own the equipment and you provide the official written radiology report (not a line in the progress note) The you use the code with no modifier.
> If you do not own the equipment but you are the one providing the official radiology report (it is not being reported by the radiologist) then you may bill with the 26 modifier
> If you own the equipment but send the film out to be read by a radiologist then you bill with the TC
> If you do not own the equipment and the radiologist provides a written radiology report and the film is sent to your physician then you may include your physicians interpretation as part of the MDM for the patient encounter.



okay thank you


----------

